# Norfolkline NEC Discount Code - Changes allowed Free



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Hi Folks,

I booked a number of ferry crossings at the start of the year when a member kindly posted a discount code for Norfolkline which was being handed out at the NEC.

Due to work issues I needed to change one of the crossings by a few days. I went online and looked at the cost of the crossing on that particular day at todays prices. It was almost twice the price, and that was only for one way!

When I called Norfokline I explained I wanted to change my dates by 2 days at both ends. The guy was very nice and advised that the times I originally booked were no longer available for my return. No issues and I will cross back 2 hours earlier (10am) I was waiting for the additional cost when he asked if I booked at the NEC. I told him I used the NEC code and he advised okay no charge for changes if you used this code...have a nice crossing.

So I cannot believe what a bargain this code was. It cost me 29pounds for a return crossing with a motorhome and smart car. It cost 30pounds for the dog LOL But still a great deal.

I cannot find who it was that posted the code, but if you read this post, thanks again  

Stewart


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

I think there were quite a few who posted the code- and took advantage of the NEC offer.

Good to hear that they are honouring the "Changes for no fee" as I expect to be altering my planned dates

Thanks for that Stewart


----------

